# World cup soccer thread continued



## emydura (Jun 14, 2014)

Gary's world cup soccer thread got wiped so I'm starting it again.

The Australians lost today to the Chileans, but I was pretty rapt with how they played. Take away the chaotic first 10 minutes where nerves played a part and they more than held there own with the Chileans. For large parts of the 2nd half they seem to be dominating but just couldn't get that equalizing goal. They didn't have a lot of luck with the bounce of the ball nor the referee. Given people were predicting they were going to get slaughtered it was more than a respectable performance. 

Next game is against the Dutch who played OK in beating Spain. Still I think Gary and Jean must be worried. oke:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 14, 2014)

emydura said:


> Gary's world cup soccer thread got wiped so I'm starting it again.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



I already agreed with Robert that the Dutch played a superb match!!!!

And as Luxbrg was not strong enough to qualify here, I am 1. Dutch, and then German 

just hope the coming games will be sport and not referee oriented!!

Jean


----------



## Trithor (Jun 14, 2014)

emydura said:


> Gary's world cup soccer thread got wiped so I'm starting it again.
> 
> Still I think Gary and Jean must be worried. oke:



Thanks David! What happened to the thread? ..... A Spanish plot to erase all memory of the event.

I am too hung over to worry about anything other than if I am going to survive till the games start again tonight! What an epic night, and a helluva party. I can see that I am going to get very little done over the next month, other than setting a very bad example for my staff


----------



## Heather (Jun 14, 2014)

As mentioned here:http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=487275#post487275

We seem to have lost somethings when we upgraded to a new server yesterday. My apologies.


----------



## emydura (Jun 14, 2014)

JeanLux said:


> I already agreed with Robert that the Dutch played a superb match!!!!
> 
> Jean



Yes, the Dutch were pretty amazing in the 2nd half. A big turning point just before half time when the Spanish missed a sitter to go up 2:0. Holland then went straight the field and scored to make it 1:1 at the break. In the end Holland could have won by more. 

Hopefully there won't be too many controversies with the referees Jean. There have been a few dicey penalties awarded already. 



Trithor said:


> Thanks David! What happened to the thread? ..... A Spanish plot to erase all memory of the event.
> 
> I am too hung over to worry about anything other than if I am going to survive till the games start again tonight! What an epic night, and a helluva party. I can see that I am going to get very little done over the next month, other than setting a very bad example for my staff



Sounds like your time zone isn't great for the soccer. The first game starts at 2:00 AM here which I don't bother about. But the next two are at 5:00 AM and 8:00 AM. I wake up at 5:00 AM every day of the week so it works out well for me. Unfortunately the next two Australian games kick off at 2:00 AM.

The Italy-England blockbuster is just about to start so I will go and watch that now.


----------



## Clark (Jun 16, 2014)

Not enough JLo.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 16, 2014)

..... And too much pit bull?:rollhappy:
But there has been some great soccer (admittedly mixed with some pretty poor), all round a fantastic beginning with some ripping goals!


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dutch were great! Germans were also good. And how about Costa Rica!!
Happy to see USA with 3 points!


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah, but somebody broke the U.S. team captain's nose...uh oh. Did
anyone else see that kick to the nose???? Hurt just to see it on the tube!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 18, 2014)

Not a big soccer fan..but Washington State is considered the most soccer enthused state in the US. Of course Dempsey plays on the sounders. No doubt the popularity of soccer here has much to do with the previous owner of my former place of occupation (Mad Pizza)..and part owner and GM of the sounders, Adrienne Hanaur...I am sure he's really ecstatic

I may be catching the bug though..we'll see

http://blog.estately.com/2014/06/the-most-soccer-enthused-states-in-america/


----------



## Trithor (Jun 18, 2014)

Bit of a surprise result from the Brazil/Mexico game! Brazil seems to be a bit of a fractured team at the moment, not the play that I would have expected from that team on home ground. 
Tonight Holland vs Australia, a bunch of friends over for the game, so I guess I will be a bit fragile tomorrow morning!


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 18, 2014)

Dutch were impressive! But often capable of the best and the worst because of mentality and bad amity beetween players...
German impressive too.
Brazil dissapointing at this time.

For my national team (France), I think it's the 1st time since Knysna (South Africa World Cup) and its sad story than France have again a TRUE team with correct mentality.
The level looks like good too but probably not as good as Germany, Holland, Italy, Spain and Brazil.
Next episode: Switzerland, it will be already much more difficult than Honduras...


----------



## emydura (Jun 18, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Bit of a surprise result from the Brazil/Mexico game! Brazil seems to be a bit of a fractured team at the moment, not the play that I would have expected from that team on home ground.
> Tonight Holland vs Australia, a bunch of friends over for the game, so I guess I will be a bit fragile tomorrow morning!



Yes, Brazil haven't been that impressive. They were lucky to win their first game.

Well Australia just flogged the Dutch in the hockey World Cup final. Lets hope its two from two. 

It is a sporting feast tonight. The State of Origin is just about to start. It would mean nothing to those overseas, but to Australians from Queensland and NSW, it is way more important then the soccer. Go the Blues.


----------



## annab (Jun 18, 2014)

remember that Spain have lost only one match ,and I would't say that she is dead,so also the Dutch have won only one match and I wouldn't say she was the best.
German also is strong team,but Portugal was inconsistent.
Italy have won with England but she haven't show nothing of special ,Brasil nothing to do with the glory of the past time,France is more strong than previously .Argentina,Australia;Usa,Uruguay are all that I haven't seen so far so I don't express my think about they.
Anyway FORZA ITALIA.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 18, 2014)

Too much soccer, my head is spinning! I thought that the object was to fall down before any contact was made, pretend serious injury in order to entice the ref to award a penalty and at the same time to red-card a confused player from your opponents team? :rollhappy:
Roll on tonight, let the party begin!


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 18, 2014)

Of Course, I forgot Argentina... Big mistake because big team!

Spain is not dead. Sure!

For France, we'll judge them after the match beetween Switzerland.

And about Italy, never impressive but always present and dangerous! 

I feel this World Cup could be for Germany. This team is built since several years and is now coming to maturity.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 18, 2014)

Australia played extremely well, the Netherlands could easily have lost that match. Now Spain vs Chile, an important game. I have some good Chilean Cabernet and a selection of Spanish boutique brewery beers. This promises to be an entertaining evening.


----------



## emydura (Jun 18, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Australia played extremely well, the Netherlands could easily have lost that match..



I only saw from Australia's penalty goal onwards. The 2:00 AM start too late for me. From what I saw it was a pulsating game with play going up and down the field with both sides having scoring opportunities. Certainly better than a few mundane games over the last couple of days. Australia just not clinical enough in the end. They had a chance to go up 3-1 in the 2nd half and let it slip. A great performance though. I didn't see the first half but the commentators were saying they were the dominant side for most of it. They could have easily won both games and now have nothing to show for it. That is soccer.

I just have to mention Tim Cahill's volley goal. WOW. That will be hard to beat for goal of the tournament. Cahill was already a household name in this country. I think he has reach legendary status now after this world cup.


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 18, 2014)

Bye bye Spain. 

This situation remember me France in 2002. The end of a fantastic generation.


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 19, 2014)

emydura said:


> I just have to mention Tim Cahill's volley goal. WOW. That will be hard to beat for goal of the tournament.



That was a sweet goal. Shame he's done for this tournament.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 23, 2014)

Go Orange!
I need to order orange 'Robben' jerseys for my Bostons. No sense in just me looking like a clown, time for the whole family to get into the spirit!


----------



## abax (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey Gary, the US is still hanging in there! Why on earth isn't there an
overtime in soccer???!!! A tie! Egad! I have this sinking feeling that
Germany is gonna asswhoop the US team. Americans haven't been big
soccer fans and I hope this world cup changes that. Go USA!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 24, 2014)

There is no extra time in the group stage only, as the progression is based on points over 3 games (if two teams are even after the three games, then goal difference is used to determine the top of those two teams) Extra time starts in the next stage as it is a 'knock-out' phase and there can be no draws anymore (even if the two teams are level after extra time, then they go to a penalty shootout to determine the winners). I suspect your group will be decided on goal difference as to which team takes second place.
Each world cup the USA does better, your team is definitely becoming a contender


----------



## Trithor (Jun 24, 2014)

Now I am thoroughly depressed! That has to be the worst game of the World Cup to date! Awful play, awful behavior and controversial decisions. I think it is time to start watching table tennis instead.


----------



## annab (Jun 24, 2014)

Italy bye bye,a herd of debauched and nothing else.
Anna.


----------



## abax (Jun 25, 2014)

Which team (individual player) did the biting???!!! I can't believe I actually
saw that happen. Can the judges throw that player/team out of the
competition? There's no biting even in American football for heaven's sake.
Human bites are extremely dangerous. I got so mad that I failed to notice
who did the deed.

Thank you, Gary. World Cup rules confuse me. You have enlightened me. USA
team needs more paying fans to get soccer up to international standards.


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 25, 2014)

It's necessary to have sometime a bad match to appreciate all good matches we had seen before.

Italy was unrecognizable. No envy, no physical condition. Even with unjustified red card, Italy didn't have its place in the eighth finals.

For Suarez, just one word: OUT!

This evening, France has to confirm! Go!


----------



## abax (Jun 26, 2014)

Agreed about Suarez...OUT! Good luck to France!


----------



## Clark (Jun 26, 2014)

Any Germans interested in a gentleman's bet?
Perhaps in the form of a donation to the forum?

I'm home. Three hours to respond.


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 26, 2014)

France is qualified but not with charm for this 3rd match.

Now, another competition begins. And Nigeria is a solid team. Wait and see.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 26, 2014)

No responding Germans?
I am afraid that Germany can never be taken lightly in this sport, as much as I have been impressed by USA in this competition, I believe Germany will gain the upper hand in the match. It promises to be a good one though! I have a stack of mini burgers prepared, a bottle of old No7, some Bradtwurst and some Warsteiner beer. All set and waiting for some friends to arrive for the game. Great evening ahead!


----------



## Clark (Jun 26, 2014)

Great game. Missed the goal, still have not seen replay.

Hope you folks in other countries have more exciting announcers.
My guys are lame. Felt like a library or funeral parlor.


----------



## abax (Jun 27, 2014)

Germany played a great game and kept the ball most of the time. USA was
o.k. defensively, but I do wish they'd scored just once. However, we're going to move on to the next round...little woohoo. Has it been confirmed
that the USA will be playing Belgium?

Clark, were you watching ESPN? The Brit announcer just about drove me
crazy. I had no idea what he was talking about most of the time. The
American announcer seemed to be holding his breath the whole game!


----------



## emydura (Jun 27, 2014)

You want more 'GooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooAL' in your commentary?

It is interesting, in the football codes we have hear, you have several people in the commenatary box as well as sideline eyes. A cast of thousands. In the soccer games we have been watching, it is generally just a single commentator with a fairly subdued style. I'm not complaining though. It is just different.


----------



## Clark (Jun 27, 2014)

To be honest, if it wasn't for this thread, I would not be watching any soccer.
So in nearly fifty years of life, I've watched two games. The first was last Sunday.

That being said, I have nothing to compare Ian Darke to, except pro hockey and pro football(NFL) anchors.
Yes Angela, I watched it on ESPN. I think ESPN did a terrible job by using this guy again. Maybe for the Brits this guy is god. 
For the first time viewer, he sucks. The others are no better, but Ian is the lead man.

Yes David, I need some 'GooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooAL'.
I remember that fellows enthusiasm. Kind of stuff people remember for years.

Thank the maker for the roar of the stadium crowd.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 27, 2014)

As with most sports, I think you need to become a bit familiar with the players involved, before it starts to become interesting. I think you need to have an interest in the actual outcome as well, nothing worse than watching a game that you don't care who wins and don't really know who is playing!
I have thoroughly enjoyed the World Cup till now. We have a group of friends, and meet at each other's houses for the games. One supplies the venue, two supply snacks and food related to two teams countries of origin and another two supply drinks from the countries involved. Each set of games has been an eat and drink fest from around the world!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2014)

That sounds like fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jun 28, 2014)

Sounds like indigestion to me! So far, I'm not so interested in individual players, but I do like the team coordination. The German team seems to
have a mind meld (via Star Trek) and work together as a team. I enjoyed
watching them play even though they won. Germany winning...not so much.

Here's the disappointing thing: those long, baggy shorts are merde. I used to watch soccer in college to appreciate good looking legs in short
shorts. Now soccer has gone the way of basketball attire...booooo! ;>0


----------



## Trithor (Jun 28, 2014)

Alexis from Chile wears short shorts, any shorter and they would have to be classified as a thong!:rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 29, 2014)

I re-watched the Dutch v Spain game - the Dutch will win this tournament if they keep playing so well. The Spanish were an embarrassment. Even the Aussies played with more spirit.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 29, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Alexis from Chile wears short shorts, any shorter and they would have to be classified as a thong!:rollhappy:



or play Australian Rules.............


----------



## emydura (Jun 29, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> I re-watched the Dutch v Spain game - the Dutch will win this tournament if they keep playing so well. The Spanish were an embarrassment. Even the Aussies played with more spirit.



You are pretty tough on the Spanish Stephen. If they scored that goal at the end of the first half (as they should have) to go up 2:0 they probably win that match. The Dutch played a great 2nd half.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 29, 2014)

Yea, maybe, but they were not good. Still think, on form, the Dutch will go all the way.


----------



## emydura (Jun 29, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Yea, maybe, but they were not good. Still think, on form, the Dutch will go all the way.



Maybe. There is such a random element with soccer who can tell - bounce of the ball, referee decisions, penalty shootouts etc. There is so much left to chance. I thought Greece had the better of todays game and they ended losing on a penalty shootout. As well as skill, you need a bit of luck to win the soccer World Cup. I reckon if you were to replay the World Cup over again you could come up with an entirely different result.


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 30, 2014)

Feeling proud and disappointed for our national team!!! Greece deserved to win, but obviously this is football.


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 30, 2014)

Wonderful Algeria but as told Gary Lineker: "Football is a simple game. Twenty-two men chase a ball for 90 minutes and at the end, the Germans always win" 

I hope Gary will be wrong Friday against France! :evil:


----------



## emydura (Jun 30, 2014)

Lmpgs said:


> Feeling proud and disappointed for our national team!!! Greece deserved to win, but obviously this is football.



Yes, a bit unlucky. A couple of goal scoring opportunities for Greece that were a bit luckily saved by the goal keeper. Costa Rica barely ever threatened to score. I felt a bit sorry for the Greek player who missed the penalty. He hit that well but the goaly guessed right and made an amazing save. It was a high quality penalty shootout compared to the Brazil-Chile one where they barely could get the ball on target.


----------



## abax (Jul 1, 2014)

The Germany/Algeria game was a heart stopper! Bodies falling all over the
field and Algeria made such a wonderful effort all the way into overtime.
Tomorrow is USA and Belgium...good luck to both teams. I hope we win.
I'd like to see France win as well.


----------



## Dido (Jul 1, 2014)

Fabrice said:


> Wonderful Algeria but as told Gary Lineker: "Football is a simple game. Twenty-two men chase a ball for 90 minutes and at the end, the Germans always win"
> 
> I hope Gary will be wrong Friday against France! :evil:



I hope he will be right :evil:


----------



## Fabrice (Jul 1, 2014)

Of course!

And I hope too to be wrong because since the beginning of this World Cup, I always said the German will be World Champion.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 1, 2014)

Into extra time and the Swiss are playing strongly, holding Argentina at bay! A lot of arbitrary play from both teams, but not the result I was expecting after 90 minutes!
All set for the next game, I think it is going to be WILD! USA or Belgium, a hard call, but sure to be entertaining.


----------



## emydura (Jul 1, 2014)

I think the Belgians deserved to win the end but the US must be rueing that chance just before fulltime. That was a sitter. Not a lot of goals in the knockout stage with some pretty grinding football played in normal time. But when the games have got to extra time the football has been pulsating. End to end, exhausted players, lost of shots, goals - it has had it all. I don't know why they bother with penalty shootouts. Just keep playing.

On a completely different note, I just wanted to acknowledge the amazing feats of our local Canberran Nick Kyrgios at Wimbledon. What a performance to beat the number one player in the world. Nick came from the same tennis club as my daughter and had the same junior coach. So it is wonderful to see him reaching the top. A nice family too. He may not win Wimbledon yet (I still think he is a chance) but grand slam success seems inevitable. As John McEnroe said, the next big thing in tennis has finally arrived.


----------



## abax (Jul 2, 2014)

*playing "Taps"* for the USA team. Belgium was splendid and kept the
ball possession most of the game. The USA team fought hard, but in the
end, just not up to international standards. There's always the future to
try again and improve. I'm looking forward to France/Germany so I
can relax and enjoy excellent soccer without being too emotionally involved.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 2, 2014)

Angela, the USA is most certainly in top international form! Coming into the world cup, Belgium was rated no.6, so it was never going to be an easy game for the USA, but they played like demons!


----------



## Clark (Jul 2, 2014)

bummer


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 2, 2014)

Go Nick!!!


----------



## Trithor (Jul 2, 2014)

No soccer for the next two days! What am I to do with myself!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 2, 2014)

Go fishing


----------



## abax (Jul 3, 2014)

The defense played like demons, Gary, but you gotta get the damn ball
in the goal to win. USA didn't do that, although I was happy that we did
at least score once. I think the US team is going to have to learn to be
a bit more physically aggressive. Belgium didn't seem to mind knocking the hell out of an opposing player as the players being carried off the field
proves. I'm not denigrating Belgium at all; that's the way the game is
played. We have to learn how to play it better...like scoring!

In passing, for the US to advance needs to generate more money. Sports
in America is a money business...ALL about money. We need to have
fans willing to pay to see soccer games with the big bucks. Soccer is much more fun to watch than American football any day and much more
demanding on the players. Get the money, get the fans and we'll begin
to play much better.

Ohhhh noooo, family get together Friday just at Fr/Ger game time and not a tv in
sight! Uh oh conundrum...eat too much or watch the game?


----------



## Clark (Jul 3, 2014)

abax said:


> Soccer is much more fun to watch than American football any day and much more
> demanding on the players.



I disagree.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 3, 2014)

17andgrowing said:


> Go fishing



Hmmm, not a bad idea! A little trip to Mozambique for a bit of deep sea fishing sounds good about now! We have a cold front moving in now with expected temps going to hover around -5 centigrade. A warm beach location and some cold beers, sounds good right now.
Angela, from what I have seen and heard, USA did great and next time round will be a lot stronger again. It seems that the following is growing as your team goes from strength to strength. 
My concern is, if I go fishing, how will I find satellite to watch the coming games? Bigger conundrum than Angela has!


----------



## abax (Jul 3, 2014)

Clark, you have the right to disagree, but pro football has gotten to be a
loooooong, penalty-dominated game for me. All the recent skull and brain
damage is worrying. Perhaps we should explore less gladiatorial sports.

Gary, rent a boat with a satellite hook-up? Hey, don't underestimate
insulting a family of Scots! ;>)


----------



## Clark (Jul 4, 2014)

abax said:


> Perhaps we should explore less gladiatorial sports.




Keep in mind, women are wired different.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 4, 2014)

I find myself at the airport waiting to board a flight to Egypt! A little dive trip to the Red Sea sounds about the right way to get away from the impending winter front which is approaching.


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2014)

NOT different...perhaps more complex! We're all human beings after all.

Glorious game today between Fr/Ger, although I hoped France might win. Bra/Colo
was a well-played and tough game as well. Gary, you're definitely not going to find
sat coverage under the Red Sea.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 5, 2014)

How good is Robben!!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 8, 2014)

I cant believe what Im watching - 5-0 so far in 30 mins!!


----------



## Ray (Jul 8, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> I cant believe what Im watching - 5-0 so far in 30 mins!!


Absolutely amazing.

I guess we know who's going to win the cup...


----------



## Clark (Jul 8, 2014)

Right now I'm thinking the Germans cut Klinsmann a boat load of slack.


----------



## abax (Jul 8, 2014)

The game today was soooo embarrassing. The Germans toyed with Brazil.
I was relieved that Brazil did get on the scoreboard, but too little too late.
Ray, I haven't seen the Netherlands play yet, so I'm not quite ready to hand
the cup to Germany. I am looking forward to the game tomorrow. I'd like
to see some action that's not so one-sided.


----------



## Ray (Jul 9, 2014)

Clark, I think you might be right, as the US played that game much as the Brazilians did theirs - too much waiting for the ball - at least the US covered their men more closely.

Angela, I'm looking forward to today's game as well. The Netherlands team is really good, but one of their star players was ill yesterday, so that's going to hurt them a little, and Germany is just a juggernaut.


----------



## abax (Jul 9, 2014)

"juggernaut" is a fine description of Germany's team. I've been trying to
find a proper word for them. I was thinking mechanical or robot-like. I
like your word better.


----------



## eteson (Jul 9, 2014)

Lets see how the mechanical orange does it in a few minutes!


----------



## emydura (Jul 9, 2014)

I watched the semi this morning. There is two hours of my life I can never get back. I can barely remember a serious attack on goal. Both sides were playing not to lose with 6 or more players in defence. It was a poor representation of the code. The Dutch never scored a goal in there last two matches. How could they when they play so negative. You can't expect to keep winning through penalty shootouts.They promised so much early on in the tournament but in the end didn't deserve to go through. 

The knockout stage has been pretty dull overall with few goals, except for the Germans yesterday whose passing and shooting was clinical. If there is any justice in this world they will be the champions.


----------



## abax (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't think Argentina can take the German Juggernaut at all. I actually
fell asleep today during the first half...boring. Today is the first time I've
seen a penalty shoot-out. It seemed pretty lame to me.


----------



## Fabrice (Jul 10, 2014)

emydura said:


> They promised so much early on in the tournament but in the end didn't deserve to go through.



Often like that with Dutch. First very promising and dissapointing in the end.
It probably lacks too a true team spirit...

After match, Robben told Argentina didn't deserve to win. It's one reason why I don't like Dutch mentality... Because with a little questionned, he could tell that they also missed their match... and they didn't deserve more (and even less in my opinion)

For Sunday, I don't see how Argentina could stop the German machine!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 10, 2014)

The Dutch played far too defensively and missed to many opportunities.
I think the Germans will have the Argentines for lunch!
Hope the game is a good fast one.


----------



## abax (Jul 11, 2014)

Fabrice, you're exactly right. Germany plays as a TEAM, not a few stars
trying to outshine each other. Germany takes the shots and if they miss,
they just keep shooting...mind meld, I'm sure now.


----------

